# S Line or Black Edition?



## Esmeralda (May 8, 2014)

Hi all

I'm new to the world of Audi and am just starting to research my next car. I think I've narrowed it down to a TT, but I'm unsure whether an S Line or Black Edition would suit my needs better.

I've narrowed it down to a diesel (I know, I know) as I'm now doing increased miles due to work, but I would still like something fun to drive. I currently drive a MINI JCW. It's got almost every bit of kit spec'd, so I'd like a few toys in the new car too. I've got a phobia of empty buttons!

I've been reading about the saggy leather seats issue with the TTs, so I'm not fussed about having full leather. I prefer the look of the half and half seats anyway. Xenons are a definite must. I really like how a lot of the chrome is blacked out on the Black Edition (I've done similar with my MINI) and I prefer the wheels and the tinting on these Editions too. That's all something which could be added to an S Line though if needs be. I seem to spend a lot of my life driving up and down dual carriage ways so I want comfort, practicality and fun.

An 11 plate is the oldest I'd like to go, but I don't really want to spend over 20k either. I've seen a nicely spec'd S Line on the Car Shop website, but I'd prefer to buy via Audi I think.

So, wise people living in my computer, could you please advise this total Audi novice? Is there anything I should look for be aware of when looking at these models?

Thank you in advance for all your help.


----------



## phil3012 (Jul 25, 2008)

Welcome!

The key things to look for are full service history (should be at least every 19K on a TDi) and also the Haldex system (quattro) needs an oil change at 40K.

Tyres on a Black Edition can get expensive, I replaced all four on mine at 20K a few months back which cost me £720 for Dunlops all round.

The Black Edition is worth the extra over the S-Line, you'll probably find there are more about anyway as Audi seemed to produce a fair few for stock.

Apart from the sagging seats on the leather that you can live with anyway, there isn't anything specific to look out for. On this TT I've had no major issues, just rattles and cosmetic really.

My first TT did have more problems, all fixed under warranty. I'd probably try to make sure it comes with some sort of cover as Audi repair bills aren't cheap.


----------



## Tim burrows (Feb 22, 2014)

My wife just bought an 11 plate tdi with 17000 miles for £19500 very tidy she wanted sat nav but I think it reduced the number of cars to look at as so few seam to have it so I would be open mineded when looking as you can get a very good aftermarket one for a good price or use the iPhone app may be good luck there are loads out there


----------



## carrock (Mar 17, 2011)

wont go wrong with either

both cars have sports suspension, short throw gear lever, xenon lights, TTS style bumpers, etc.

BE adds

titanium wheels 
rear parking sensors ( on roadster )
privacy glass ( on coupe )
BOSE stereo

We have a black edition, and unless you find an S Line with a significant saving I would go for a black edition.


----------



## carrock (Mar 17, 2011)

You'd think there'd be loads but the number of cars 11 plate or newer, £20k or less, diesel S Line or Black Edition, in the entire UK, is........

3 

http://www.audi.co.uk/used-cars/used-ca ... w=se_na_se


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Or look for a S-Line SE
You get everything that the BE has with out the blacked out windows.


----------



## TimGTT (Mar 2, 2014)

You shouldn't rule out petrol. Cheaper to buy, cheaper to fuel etc. I have a 2.0tfsi black edition, returns 40mpg comfortably on a 30 mile commute. Plus a lot more exciting to drive than the diesel and sounds much nicer 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpgentry (Dec 12, 2013)

Can second that with the petrol model , I also have a 2.0TFSI 61 plate , S-Line , doing around the 80 mark on the motorway , it will average around the 45mpg mark , really impressed with it , Had it 6 months now and paid £19500 for it from a main dealers , its in Scuba blue , coupe, electric heated seats , cruise , bose , parking sensors , auto lights and wipers , its done 16000 miles.


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

I suspect that a lot of people with the S-Line added many of the extras found on the BE save for the Quattro! For me, extended leather and black styling pack were a must.


----------



## Esmeralda (May 8, 2014)

Thanks all, that's really helpful.

Would you also be able to give me an idea about servicing costs etc please? I'm used to having the MINI TLC package which has meant I've not had to think about them too much, but I'd like to have a greater understanding of what to expect with a TT so I don't regret my decision further down the line.

How about oil top ups? How often should this be done? All these stupid little questions that I feel I should know, but don't.

Thanks again all. Your knowledge is invaluable to a clueless paranoid OCD idiot like me!


----------



## [KRAFTIG] (Nov 7, 2010)

Black Edition all the way!


----------



## phil3012 (Jul 25, 2008)

Esmeralda said:


> Thanks all, that's really helpful.
> 
> Would you also be able to give me an idea about servicing costs etc please? I'm used to having the MINI TLC package which has meant I've not had to think about them too much, but I'd like to have a greater understanding of what to expect with a TT so I don't regret my decision further down the line.
> 
> ...


If the car is over 3 years old, take a look here: http://www.audi.co.uk/owners-area/servicing-maintenance-mot/fixed-price-services.html

Oil on a TDi I tend to top up once between services at a cost of about £17 for a litre.


----------



## Esmeralda (May 8, 2014)

Thanks Phil, that's really helpful. MINI recommend a litre of oil for every 1000 miles for my JCW 

Am I right that it's recommended that Cam belt is changed at 50,000 miles?

I've found a Black Edition I like. Silly question (again!) but do the Black Editions have xenons as standard? The spec list doesn't state them. Ignore me! I've just read a post above again which says they are. I'm comfortable with MINIs; I know what to look out for etc, but feeling out of my depth a bit here! If there's anything in particular I should be asking about when speaking with the dealer, please let me know 

Thank you everybody for the warm welcome and all your help.


----------



## nylo (Oct 29, 2009)

I can't really add more than the guys above but I had 2 R53s before I got my first TT 4 years ago. I've just bought a BE Ibis White TT and I absolutely love it.

Like you, I was well clued up on MINIs and it definitely does feel like jumping into the unknown a bit but go for it - you won't regret it!

Good luck with your search

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## neil100 (Feb 12, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> Am I right that it's recommended that Cam belt is changed at 50,000 miles?


I bought a new S Line TDI 6 weeks ago and having a cam belt was a concern to me however i`m sure that the service schedule says something like 113k mile before a change is required, not that I would recommend leaving it that long !!I guess I will get mine done around 80k if I keep the car that long


----------



## carrock (Mar 17, 2011)

neil100 said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Am I right that it's recommended that Cam belt is changed at 50,000 miles?
> ...


Petrol black editions don't have a cambelt. Another thing to consider perhaps.


----------



## Esmeralda (May 8, 2014)

Don't say that!  I was thinking today how I'd miss the pops etc from my JCW if I was to get a diesel. There seems to be more diesel Black Editions about than petrol, though.


----------



## TimGTT (Mar 2, 2014)

Petrol petrol petrol!! No brainer really, much better mix of performance and economy and cheaper to buy. You should at least test drive both and then decide. I know the Tdi is a good engine, but a car that looks as good as the black edition shouldn't sound like a tractor when you're sat in traffic (IMHO)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trossuk (Mar 16, 2014)

I came from a 123 d coupe. Test drove the TDi which was nice but then got in a 2.0 TFSI STRONIC. grin? Oh yeah baby. Now have one on my drive. Black edition. Every day it just gets better and better. Had a Mini Cooper s before and this beats it. So my vote is petrol unless you do silly miles. In which case you have to stick with the tractor. 8)


----------



## CSMatt (Jun 15, 2011)

I've come from a line of tuned cooper s and the TT for me is just know where near as fun BUT is a much nicer place to be and drives better in 85% of the time. My last cooper s was 221whp so was fast but I'm now in a 2.0tfsi s tronic roadster and absolutely love it


----------



## Esmeralda (May 8, 2014)

Hmmm, I'm quite mpg conscious though and am fed up having to re-fuel every week. Am I right in thinking the 2.0 would be the petrol one to go for, rather than the 1.8? I've test driven a diesel and it was quieter than I was expecting. The only thing which would take some getting used to is the lack of pull in first. I'd be hesitant to take gaps, whereas with my JCW I can do it and know I've got plenty of time. Looking at approved Audi's the petrols aren't any cheaper to buy either. I usually keep my cars for around 4 years, so thought diesel might be better come resale too.

Decisions, decisions!

ETA - Nylo and CSMATT, your names are familiar too. Nylo, were you on MINI2/TotalMini, had the Checkmate?


----------



## carrock (Mar 17, 2011)

Esmeralda said:


> Hmmm, I'm quite mpg conscious though and am fed up having to re-fuel every week. Am I right in thinking the 2.0 would be the petrol one to go for, rather than the 1.8? I've test driven a diesel and it was quieter than I was expecting. The only thing which would take some getting used to is the lack of pull in first. I'd be hesitant to take gaps, whereas with my JCW I can do it and know I've got plenty of time. Looking at approved Audi's the petrols aren't any cheaper to buy either. I usually keep my cars for around 4 years, so thought diesel might be better come resale too.
> 
> Decisions, decisions!
> 
> ETA - Nylo and CSMATT, your names are familiar too. Nylo, were you on MINI2/TotalMini, had the Checkmate?


I have got the new 211ps valve lift petrol in a tt, had the old 2.0 petrol in a 09 TT, and the Diesel engine in an octavia Vrs.

The new 211ps petrol engine is light years ahead of the previous petrol. Puts out typically about 230 odd Bhp, a bit more than claimed, and a stonking 350nm of torque, which is the same as the TTS and the diesel.

THAT is the engine to go for. quicker than the old petrol engine. In fact I had the 200 ps petrol engine remapped and it still wasn't as torquey as the std 211.

Unless you intend to drive 40,000 miles a year, for the small fuel saving, or are desperate for Quattro which isn't available on the petrol manual, don't bother with the diesel.


----------



## nylo (Oct 29, 2009)

Yep that's me. Had a DS/W S before that which is now owned by Step 7.

I agree totally with Carrock there - the facelifted 2 litre is a different animal from the pre facelift model (I moved from an 07 to a 2012) - feels a lot smoother and pulls a huge amount more, not to mention when you hit about 3k revs. Whoosh!

I test drove a 1.8 a couple of years ago and it felt very similar to my then TT (the 07 one) so it's a very refined, solid, nice drive but the newer engine in the TT is something else (which I've only discovered in the few weeks I've been in my new one!)

You should probably try and get a drive in a few if you can


----------

